# Neighbor has 6 month old RF in a booster combo?



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm visiting my mom right now. One of her neighbors has a 6 month old baby. I noticed the other day that they appear to have him in a Safety 1st booster combo RF. I'm pretty sure this is wrong on many levels unless someone knows of a Safety 1st child seat that goes from RF infant use to FF booster mode. I'm wondering if and how I should approach them about it. I don't really know them. We just met a few weeks ago and have only chatted like neighbors do twice. My mom knows them to say hello in passing but that's it.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

There are several Safety 1st car seats that go from RF to FF to booster. They are sold under the names "Safety 1st All in One", "Safety 1st Alpha Omega Elite" and "Safety 1st Alpha Elite."

They do also have some forward facing only seats and sometimes people do get pretty creative installing FF seats in RF positions (and vice versa). But my guess is that she has one of the all-in-one seats.

They make really crappy boosters and mediocre car seats at best so I don't recommend them, but as long as they're used correctly they are safe.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Oh, ok. So maybe I can ask what kind of seat it is as if I'm interested in getting one and wait for the answer.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of Safety 1st brand convertibles that can be used rear-facing, forward-facing, and (theoretically) as a booster. Maybe the pictures will help. Of course they come in a ton of different colors/patterns but maybe it will help you to see their basic shapes.

 

and a couple of their forward-facing-only seats which should NOT be used rear-facing:


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

It looks most like the last one but it also looks old. The baby is their 2nd child so the seat may have been passed down. It's definitely not any of the others. That one is supposed to be FF only?

I'm not there anymore but I think I'll ask my mother to try to casually ask them about the seat as if she's asking for info for me. I really, really think it's a FF booster combo and not supposed to be used RF for an infant.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, the second one is FF-only. People do weird, creative things with car seats all the time, though.

Maybe you can order some of the free USAA Educational Foundation car seat pamphlets and have your mom give one to her neighbor. Think she'd do that?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I was wondering if there was a pamphlet I could give them. Thanks.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I think the base is removable with those seats. So it might look even more like a ff seat, but not.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Even with the bases removed they don't look even remotely like the one I saw.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> It looks most like the last one but it also looks old. The baby is their 2nd child so the seat may have been passed down. It's definitely not any of the others. That one is supposed to be FF only?
> I'm not there anymore but I think I'll ask my mother to try to casually ask them about the seat as if she's asking for info for me. I really, really think it's a FF booster combo and not supposed to be used RF for an infant.


Don't take this the wrong way, as I know you are probably doing this out of concern and not to be judgemental, but if I was that parent and someone thought I had my child in an unsafe carseat, I would rather they be direct with me. Just tell her you rarely see 6 month olds in seats that look like that and whether she is sure it is safe to use that way. Getting all analytical and crafty about it seems really condescending. There is no way your mom will be able to ask about an old car seat as if it's for you without appearing suspicious. Sorry if I am being off topic, but this kind of stuff really bothers me, parents watching, questioning and judging each other silently. If she is a neighbor, she is part of the community and you should feel comfortable voicing yourself. If you don't feel comfortable, then you should probably let it go.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm not judging her at all. I didn't say anything about her being a bad parent or purposefully using a carseat incorrectly. They are not originally from this country and, although this is their 2nd child in a carseat, I think it's possible that they don't understand all the different types of seats and rules about them, especially since they can look very similar. IME people tend to become defensive and react angrily when asked directly about such things. Since I don't know these people really at all I don't want to risk that.


----------

